# Hydrostatic vs manual transmissions



## laptopquestions (Oct 1, 2015)

Tried digging around a bit and trying to ascertain the real differences between Hydrostatic and manual transmissions. On the face it of things it appears to be the difference between automatic (e.g. ala CVT) and manual.

For those who use them, what real advantages does a Hydrostatic offer over a manual on something as basic as a snowblower? What is the reliability and cost to repair? 

As a point of reference, I have driven manual automotive transmissions for years and is generally more reliable, provides greater control and less expensive to replace, but a pain in heavy traffic .


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

The hydros are both convenient as you have the ability to change your speed without having to stop the machine and shift a gated " manual" disc drive transmission. This gives you smooth variable speed. The hydros are also very dependable and maintenance free you do not have to change the friction disc rubber periodically as you do on a friction drive system. The company that makes the hydro system on Ariens and Huskies is called Hydro Gear and they are well built.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

I had a snowblower with a gear transmission (balky, hard to shift) and a friction disc (slipped). Now I have a hydrostatic transmission (just works). The hydrostatic transmission on my lawn tractor was new in 1993 and is still going strong, so I'm not worried about longevity.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Convenience is the biggest advantage on the hydro. 
I also kind of compare the two to a manual transmission vs an automatic transmission on a vehicle while on heavy stop and go trafic.
Hydrostatic transmissions are a more expensive system (and you pay for it upfront) but it is usually trouble-free unless abused or not maintained properly (if serviceable).

I will take a hydro unit anytime vs a friction disc (I do have a few blowers with friction discs but it is because there were no options to choose from).

:blowerhug::blowerhug::blowerhug:


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

While I've never owned a snowblower with hydraulic drive, I've never had a problem of any sort with the friction disk drive. Even my last machine, which was an AYP-built Husqvarna with a questionable history, worked fine.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm with you!

I've used snowblowers (mostly Ariens) with friction disc drives here in MA for over 30 years. I've replaced discs twice... both on used machines I'd just acquired. I've had slippage problems a few times, but always due to me doing stupid things like running the machines with covers off or having the mechanism adjusted improperly.

Other than that, zero problems. And if there ever is a problem, a $25 disc replacement will probably fix it, vs. replacement of a hydro unit that costs $hundreds.

I do have hydro on my riding mower and love it because of how the "user interface" works... a single pedal that makes the machine go faster the farther you press the pedal (pressing another part of the same pedal does reverse the same way). So you can easily and smoothly vary your speed as you go through thicker and thinner grass, or when you need to maneuver in a tight space.

But I'm not sure if/how the same could be done on a snowblower. A pedal is obviously out since you don't sit on the machine. I could see having a handle that makes the machine go faster the farther you squeeze it, but it might be hard to maintain the desired position of the handle when horsing the machine around at the end of the drive or over a step or somesuch.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

My dad had a 1967 Jacobsen tractor that had a "Hydro-Gear" transmission and it was very strange to use, but very solid and was still going when he gave it to a friend back in 2007.

My dad is wondering if the transmissions used by Ariens will hold the machine from rolling backward when you put it in neutral like the 1967 tractor did?

I assume the lever that operates the wheels on a manual snowblower actually operates the bypass on the hydrostatic machines? I.E. it won't roll freely if you have that lever held down?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

ChrisJ said:


> My dad is wondering if the transmissions used by Ariens will hold the machine from rolling backward when you put it in neutral like the 1967 tractor did?


A hydrostatic on a Honda will hold it on an incline (not too steep), I am not familiar with an Ariens hydro unit.

:blowerhug::blowerhug::blowerhug:


----------

